# Our Shetland All Star Results



## Lisa Strass (Jan 7, 2009)

While most of our focus was on our minis last year, our Shetlands held their own!






[SIZE=14pt]Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra[/SIZE]






*All Star Reserve Champion* Classic Open Pleasure Driving, 46" & Under

*All Star Reserve Champion* Classic Limit Pleasure Driving, 46" & Under

[SIZE=14pt]Martin's Mardi Gras Radiant Redhead[/SIZE]






*All Star Reserve Champion* Classic Senior Mare, 3 Years Old & Older, 46" & Under

*All Star Reserve Champion Mare* Senior Champion, 46" & Under

All Star Top Ten (6th) Classic Mare Halter, Amatuer Owned & Shown, 46" & Under

[SIZE=14pt]Martin's Mardi Gras Eligent Man[/SIZE]






All Star Top Ten (9th) Classic Stallion Halter, Amatuer Owned & Shown -- (Not bad since I only showed him twice!)

Congratulations to all the All-Star winners!


----------



## Devon (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats Mike & Lisa



Love all 3 of them


----------



## Karen S (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats Mike & Lisa!

Now is Frank ready for that Chariot Class? Can't wait to see Mike in his Roman outfit and show off those pretty legs!

Karen


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations!- I loved seeing Frank drive!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 7, 2009)

> Karen S Posted Today, 11:20 AM Congrats Mike & Lisa!
> 
> Now is Frank ready for that Chariot Class? Can't wait to see Mike in his Roman outfit and show off those pretty legs!
> 
> Karen


LOL ^

Congrats, those are some pretty ponies


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 7, 2009)

Karen S said:


> Congrats Mike & Lisa!
> Now is Frank ready for that Chariot Class? Can't wait to see Mike in his Roman outfit and show off those pretty legs!
> 
> Karen



Getting closer! Mike and Larry are still discussing whether Frank will ever be behind a chariot - LOL! But Mike has his outfit, and we did a bit of fitting/alterations over the Holidays.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats again Lisa on your All Stars!

I can't wait to see Mike in a chariot class.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh I have got to see the outfit !!!!


----------



## crponies (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations! I am not surprised too see those results as I admire your ponies so much.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok mike in a toga?? Or better yet, Larry in a toga?? Ok back to the subject! Congrats on your all stars!!!!!!!


----------



## picasso (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on your All Star Awards....nice ponies !!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 10, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations....[/SIZE]_


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 20, 2009)

Congratulations



:yeah I've always admired your ponies!!!!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for you compliments on our ponies.







SweetOpal said:


> Ok mike in a toga?? Or better yet, Larry in a toga?? Ok back to the subject! Congrats on your all stars!!!!!!!


Mike definitely in a toga, but I have to agree... I think his trainer should head for him!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your All Star Placings. Beautiful horses.


----------

